# Sterling just gave birth! (New Photos at 7 days)



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterling has been in my room the last week as she has a respority infection and is on Baytril, befor getting ill she was in with a male but didnt look pregnant (left him week and a half ago), then while in my room i was getting suspisus that she might be as her belly was getting rounder but she was not big like when they are due and day so i asumed if she was she wasnt due for another week. However this morning i awoke to little squeaks but asumed it was the new tiny budgie chick ive brought home form work to feed up (parents stopped feeding him poor guy). Just realised it was her so have taken a look and there are 6 live babies and 1 dead baby. Taken out the dead one and it looks very red and wrinkly. Hopefully they will do ok as sterling is still on the baytril.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

All 6









The blue









the lights

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










the darks









mum blue siamese dad was black carrying blue and siamese.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Lovely! You have such a beautiful array of colors from that litter


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Congrats!
Now I'm getting broody for baby meeces :roll:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, these guys are in my beedroom at the moment and seem to be a noisey litter, took ages to get the first photo as they wouldnt sit still lol
Ill be keeping any siamese females, (think 2 girls rest males but waiting on nipples to confurm)


----------

